# Ma a voi questo calcio piace? Senza più bandiere, poca tecnica.



## admin (28 Luglio 2016)

Indipendentemente dalla situazione (tragica) che stiamo vivendo noi milanisti, vi chiedo: ma a voi questo calcio, il calcio attuale, piace? E' uno sport che vi prende e vi emoziona?

Per chi ha avuto la fortuna di guardare il calcio vero ed i giocatori altrettanti veri, oggi in giro c'è quasi tutta robetta. A parte questo, i calciatori attuali sono solamente dei dollarifici, dei mercenari pronti a firmare, senza la minima vergogna, col nemico che fino a due ore prima odiavano a morte. O facevano finta di odiare.

Al calciatore attuale di vincere o perdere, di far felici i tifosi, frega meno di zero. Conta solamente il conto in banca.

Nel calcio i trasferimenti ed i cambi di maglia (anche clamorosi) ci sono sempre stati. D'accordo. Ma oggi non esistono davvero più valori.


----------



## juventino (28 Luglio 2016)

I problemi essenzialmente sono due, imho: 
1-Gli ingaggi. Finché FIFA o UEFA non si decideranno a fare una norma sul tetto salariale stile NBA andrà sempre peggio. Ma vi rendete conto che il Manchester, oltre a dare 13 netti a Pogba, ne da più di 10 a due ultratrentenni come Ibra e Rooney? Come fai a competere? Come fai a difenderti?
2-I procuratori. Te [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] hai tirato in ballo i giocatori definendoli mercenari senza pudore, ed hai ragione, il 99,9% di loro questo sono. Ma personalmente ritengo che la maggior parte dei trasferimenti siano già decisi a tavolino dagli stramaledetti procuratori. Prendiamo proprio Pogba: secondo te avrebbe spinto davvero per andare via senza che ci fosse in ballo la polpetta da 20 milioni per Raiola? E il caso Icardi, ne vogliamo parlare? Praticamente quel canotto della moglie è riuscita a convincere il giocatore ad andarsene. Questi stramaledetti farabutti fanno un sacco di soldi ad ogni trasferimento, questa è la realtà.


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Luglio 2016)

Il calciatore è un lavoro come tutti gli altri, se ti offrissero un contratto in un'altra azienda con lo stipendio triplicato non ci andresti? Se volete fedeltà mettete in campo un golden retriver.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Luglio 2016)

Tetto salariale e tetto massimo di investimenti tra entrate e uscite in una stagione e le cose in qualche anno potrebbe sistemarsi.

Ci sarebbe una deflazione di prezzi , il mercato non verrebbe gonfiato da strapotenze economiche e si tornerebbe ad un calcio più equo. 

Ma secondo voi procuratori , società , giocatori che su queste cose perderebbero soldi accetterebbero di buon grado? Ne dubito fortemente.


----------



## juventino (28 Luglio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Il calciatore è un lavoro come tutti gli altri, se ti offrissero un contratto in un'altra azienda con lo stipendio triplicato non ci andresti? Se volete fedeltà mettete in campo un golden retriver.



Alla fedeltà per la maglia non ci credeva nessuno già negli anni '80, dai. Non è questo il punto. La situazione, soprattutto nel calciomercato, è oggettivamente divenuta insostenibile, non si può far finta di nulla.


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Alla fedeltà per la maglia non ci credeva nessuno già negli anni '80, dai. Non è questo il punto. La situazione, soprattutto nel calciomercato, è oggettivamente divenuta insostenibile, non si può far finta di nulla.



Se io sono un imprenditore e penso di poter avere un ritorno, sia esso economico o di immagine, investo i miei soldi come meglio credo. Se gli altri non mi stanno dietro è un problema loro non mio. Quando le italiane andavano a fare il bello e il cattivo tempo in giro per il mondo depredando tutti i campionati dei maggiori talenti chissà perché non si sentivano ste cose.


----------



## juventino (28 Luglio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Se io sono un imprenditore e penso di poter avere un ritorno, sia esso economico o di immagine, investo i miei soldi come meglio credo. Se gli altri non mi stanno dietro è un problema loro non mio. Quando le italiane andavano a fare il bello e il cattivo tempo in giro per il mondo depredando tutti i campionati dei maggiori talenti chissà perché non si sentivano ste cose.



E quindi cosa facciamo? Permettiamo che questi buttino denaro a ripetizione senza dover mai subire le conseguenze negative delle cavolate che fanno? Cavolate che, come hai giustamente ricordato, facevano anche le italiane a loro tempo (Moratti ne sa qualcosa). Il calcio è un business, non sono così ingenuo da non rendermene conto, ma come in tutte le cose servono dei limiti. Perché se andiamo avanti così quella porcheria della Superlega (la morte definitiva di questo sport imho) diventa sempre più possibile.


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> E quindi cosa facciamo? Permettiamo che questi buttino denaro a ripetizione senza dover mai subire le conseguenze negative delle cavolate che fanno? Cavolate che, come hai giustamente ricordato, facevano anche le italiane a loro tempo (Moratti ne sa qualcosa). Il calcio è un business, non sono così ingenuo da non rendermene conto, ma come in tutte le cose servono dei limiti. Perché se andiamo avanti così quella porcheria della Superlega (la morte definitiva di questo sport imho) diventa sempre più possibile.



Ma infatti per la super lega è solo questione di tempo. Il calcio si evolve e quello sarà il prossimo step. Prima lo accettiamo prima ci metteremo l'animo in pace. I campionati nazionali diventeranno dei tornei minori che garantiranno al netto di alcune partecipazioni fisse i pass per la super lega. Può piacere o meno ma io sono convinto che non manca poi molto.


----------



## wfiesso (28 Luglio 2016)

Risposta breve : NO


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Luglio 2016)

Certo che mi piace. Può non piacermi il Milan, che ormai è diventato un qualcosa di incommentabile, ma di questo sport sono ancora innamorato eccome, anzi, lo sono più di prima.
Sulla parte che in giro ci sia "poca tecnica" o "robetta" non sono per niente d'accordo. Questa penso sia la solita retorica nostalgica, perché la serie A sarà diventata anche un circo, con la Juventus a fare terra bruciata, ma fuori dai nostri confini si produce ancora tanto grande calcio. E penso sia retorica anche la parte sui valori, perché l'hai detto: cambi di maglia e mercenariato ci sono sempre stati.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Luglio 2016)

No per niente, ogni volta che una bandiera va via di qualsiasi squadra sia mi viene una tristezza, d a quanto sono usciti questi sceicci e co la situazione è peggiorata di brutto, per esempio Bastian Schweinsteiger ha buttato via la sua scelta come bandiera per andare allo United e guardate ora che fine ha fatto, probabilmente andrà di nuovo via.


----------



## Jino (28 Luglio 2016)

Ahhh quanto rimpiango il calcio anni novanta...quanto...aldilà dei soldi, aldilà della maglia...parli bene di tecnica, non c'è più tecnica...il gioco è diventato veloce, frenetico, proprio a scapito di quell'aspetto. Quanti calciatori ci sono che tecnicamente ti fanno emozionare? 

Lo penso da molto tempo che il livello qualitativo del calcio sia sceso tremendamente. Ormai ci giocano cani e porci ad alto livello, gente che fino a qualche decennio fa sarebbe rimasta a marcire nelle serie minori.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Certo che mi piace. Può non piacermi il Milan, che ormai è diventato un qualcosa di incommentabile, ma di questo sport sono ancora innamorato eccome, anzi, lo sono più di prima.
> Sulla parte che in giro ci sia "poca tecnica" o "robetta" non sono per niente d'accordo. Questa penso sia la solita retorica nostalgica, perché la serie A sarà diventata anche un circo, con la Juventus a fare terra bruciata, ma fuori dai nostri confini si produce ancora tanto grande calcio. E penso sia retorica anche la parte sui valori, perché l'hai detto: cambi di maglia e mercenariato ci sono sempre stati.


Fuori dai confini si produce grande calcio? Mah, Ligue 1 e Bundes sono nella stessa condizione della serie A, la Liga è un'eterno scontro fra Barcellona e Real con l'aggiunta dell'Atletico Madrid. Giusto la Premier è davvero interessante.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Luglio 2016)

A me la cosa che dà fastidio è che nel calcio stanno girando davvero troppi troppi soldi e oltretutto in un'epoca in cui i giocatori che fanno la differenza non sono molti. Il Milan che si rilanciò con l'arrivo di Ancelotti è vero che spese molti soldi per Inzaghi, Shevchenko, Nesta, ecc. ma riuscì a costruire anche uno delle più forti mediane della storia (Gattuso-Pirlo-Seedorf con Ambrosini di riserva) spendendo pochissimi soldi, al giorno d'oggi con i soldi che il Milan spese per costruire quel centrocampo chi ci prendi?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Luglio 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Fuori dai confini si produce grande calcio? Mah, Ligue 1 e Bundes sono nella stessa condizione della serie A, la Liga è un'eterno scontro fra Barcellona e Real con l'aggiunta dell'Atletico Madrid. Giusto la Premier è davvero interessante.


La Liga è sempre stata uno scontro Barça-Real, quindi cosa cambia da prima? Anzi, adesso c'è l'Atletico Madrid a rompere le uova nel paniere; cosa che non è mai esistita prima. La Francia è sempre stata 0, mentre adesso c'è il PSG. La Bundesliga è sempre stata questo; ora c'è il Dortmund, prima c'era il Monchengladbach. Solo la serie A è l'unico campionato che ha accusato veramente il colpo.
Questo per non parlare di giocatori o allenatori, dato che in giro per l'Europa c'è gente come Mourinho, Ancelotti, Guardiola che entrano di diritto nella storia di questo sport, oppure Ronaldo e Messi che entrano nell'olimpo del calcio. 
Mal comune mezzo gaudio si suol dire, ma è inutile prenderci in giro: il male è solo nostro, cioè del calcio italiano, non comune, perché fuori se la passano tutti meglio di noi.


----------



## hiei87 (28 Luglio 2016)

Non mi appassiona per niente...sarà che sono cresciuto, ma non c'è più magia.
Al di là dei discorsi, forse retorici, ma che comunque condivido, sulle bandiere e sui soldi che girano, anche come spettacolo se ne vede di meno.
A parte la Premier e la Liga (e non sempre) i campionati ormai sono sempre più squilibrati, in favore delle squadre più potenti economicamente.
Ma è proprio lo spettacolo, la bellezza del gesto tecnico, le sensazioni che certe squadre e certi giocatori davano di giocare ancora per divertirsi che manca.
Ormai a livello tattico c'è un appiattimento generale. Tutte le squadre sono piuttosto preparate. A fare la differenza è prima di tutto preparazione atletica. Salvo rari casi (e sono gli unici giocatori a dare ancora emozioni) la tecnica è utile solo se abbinata alla corsa e alla prestanza fisica. 
E' scomparso il ruolo pù romantico, quello del n° 10 vecchio stampo. E' in estinzione il ruolo del 9 alla Vieri o alla Batistuta, mentre sono in evoluzione anche i ruoli di difensore e portiere, dato che si guarda sempre più all'aspetto di costruizone della manovra che a quello dell'interruzione dell'attacco avversario.
Poi, per ultimo, anche se marginale, c'è l'aspetto dei social, che da un lato avvicina i calciatori ai tifosi, dall'altro li allontana e li priva del fascino dell mistero e della discrezione che regnavano un tempo...


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La Liga è sempre stata uno scontro Barça-Real, quindi cosa cambia da prima? Anzi, adesso c'è l'Atletico Madrid a rompere le uova nel paniere; cosa che non è mai esistita prima. La Francia è sempre stata 0, mentre adesso c'è il PSG. La Bundesliga è sempre stata questo; ora c'è il Dortmund, prima c'era il Monchengladbach. Solo la serie A è l'unico campionato che ha accusato veramente il colpo.
> Questo per non parlare di giocatori o allenatori, dato che in giro per l'Europa c'è gente come Mourinho, Ancelotti, Guardiola che entrano di diritto nella storia di questo sport, oppure Ronaldo e Messi che entrano nell'olimpo del calcio.
> Mal comune mezzo gaudio si suol dire, ma è inutile prenderci in giro: il male è solo nostro, cioè del calcio italiano, non comune, perché fuori se la passano tutti meglio di noi.


Credo che in Francia si divertissero più prima dell'arrivo dello sceicco. Comunque sia, senza dubbio il decadimento della serie A influisce, ma non so se si tratta solamente di nostalgia o seriamente il calcio si sia evoluto verso un senso che molti di noi apprezzano meno.


----------



## Serginho (28 Luglio 2016)

Questo calcio fa letteralmente schifo e non solo per i motivi già citati riguardanti i costi e l'assenza totale di bandiere e una qualsivoglia appartenenza alla maglia (che poi è una delle basi dello spirito di squadra, ossia la base di uno sport di squadra); ma anche per l'imbarazzante ed ingiustificata pompatura mediatica di personaggi umanamente ridicoli, la trasformazione di uno sport in un business-reality show e sopratutto l'evoluzione tecnico-tattica scandalosa con giocatori dalla grande tecnica ma che non possono esprimere in maniera visibile per via della spropositata velocità del gioco.

Ne nasce un prodotto televisivo e scadente, che trae beneficio più da episodi che col calcio non c'entrano nulla


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Luglio 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Credo che in Francia si divertissero più prima dell'arrivo dello sceicco. Comunque sia, senza dubbio il decadimento della serie A influisce, ma non so se si tratta solamente di nostalgia o seriamente il calcio si sia evoluto verso un senso che molti di noi apprezzano meno.


Che ora sia un business più di prima non c'è dubbio. Oggi c'è molta più mercificazione rispetto a prima. Ciò non vuol dire però che il calcio, a livello tecnico, sia decaduto, perché di tecnica e grandi giocatori ne vedo ancora molti.


----------



## juventino (28 Luglio 2016)

Sul livello tecnico non sono assolutamente d'accordo. Il calcio si è semplicemente evoluto, come ha sempre fatto. Una volta ad un giocatore poteva bastare la tecnica pura per essere un fuoriclasse, oggi semplicemente non basta più. Di giocatori che sarebbero stati fuoriclasse anche 10-15 anni fa ce ne sono a iosa.
Il problema semmai è il livello medio delle squadre, aspetto veramente drammatico. Ma facendo questo discorso ritorniamo sempre a monte: ci sono squadre troppo più ricche e potenti di altre (e non mi riferisco solo alle italiane).



Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma infatti per la super lega è solo questione di tempo. Il calcio si evolve e quello sarà il prossimo step. Prima lo accettiamo prima ci metteremo l'animo in pace. I campionati nazionali diventeranno dei tornei minori che garantiranno al netto di alcune partecipazioni fisse i pass per la super lega. Può piacere o meno ma io sono convinto che non manca poi molto.



Ma io non ho paura di una Super Lega che alla fine sarebbe una Champions con partecipanti fisse (sai che novità, tanto squadre come PSG, Real e Barça in Champions ci vanno ogni anno). Il mio grandissimo terrore è vedere sparire i campionati nazionali in favore di un unico campionato europeo, quello sarebbe veramente un qualcosa di una tristezza unica. In una botta sola si finirebbe col disintegrare anche il fascino della Champions (una delle pochissime cose che ancora mi piacciono del calcio).


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sul livello tecnico non sono assolutamente d'accordo. Il calcio si è semplicemente evoluto, come ha sempre fatto. Una volta ad un giocatore poteva bastare la tecnica pura per essere un fuoriclasse, oggi semplicemente non basta più. Di giocatori che sarebbero stati fuoriclasse anche 10-15 anni fa ce ne sono a iosa.
> Il problema semmai è il livello medio delle squadre, aspetto veramente drammatico. Ma facendo questo discorso ritorniamo sempre a monte: ci sono squadre troppo più ricche e potenti di altre (e non mi riferisco solo alle italiane).
> 
> 
> ...



Imho si potrebbero mantenere entrambe le competizioni, con la superlega in mezzo la settimana. Si potrebbero formare due gironi (uno nord e uno sud europa?), e giocare *tutti *i mercoledì. Poi verso la fine della stagione i playoff.

Ovviamente se facciamo entrare anche le squadre di fascia più bassa (quelle dell'EL), il livello si abbassa nelle prime fasi ma comunque ci sono tante partite e alla fine i big match arriveranno.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Luglio 2016)

Le bandiere ci sono ancora, Bonucci, De Rossi, Hamsik, per dirne qualcuno.. all'estero Lahm, Messi, Iniesta, Ramos e tanti altri. La tecnica? Ce n'è ce n'è. È al Milan che manca, ma per il resto, c'è.
Ah la nostalgia... "il calcio vero" dicono i 30 enni, era quello di 20 anni fa... i 40 enni invece dicono che era quello di 30 anni fa.. e così via..


----------



## mandraghe (28 Luglio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ahhh quanto rimpiango il calcio anni novanta...quanto...aldilà dei soldi, aldilà della maglia...parli bene di tecnica, *non c'è più tecnica.*..il gioco è diventato veloce, frenetico, proprio a scapito di quell'aspetto. *Quanti calciatori ci sono che tecnicamente ti fanno emozionare?*
> 
> Lo penso da molto tempo che il livello qualitativo del calcio sia sceso tremendamente. Ormai ci giocano cani e porci ad alto livello, gente che fino a qualche decennio fa sarebbe rimasta a marcire nelle serie minori.






Serginho ha scritto:


> Questo calcio fa letteralmente schifo e non solo per i motivi già citati riguardanti i costi e l'assenza totale di bandiere e una qualsivoglia appartenenza alla maglia (che poi è una delle basi dello spirito di squadra, ossia la base di uno sport di squadra); ma anche per l'imbarazzante ed ingiustificata* pompatura mediatica di personaggi umanamente ridicoli*, la trasformazione di uno sport in un business-reality show e sopratutto *l'evoluzione tecnico-tattica scandalosa con giocatori dalla grande tecnica ma che non possono esprimere in maniera visibile per via della spropositata velocità del gioco.*
> 
> Ne nasce un prodotto televisivo e scadente, che trae beneficio più da episodi che col calcio non c'entrano nulla



Concordo. Oggi molte partite sembrano dei megaflipper in cui la velocità del gioco spesso produce giocate imbarazzanti, tiri sbilenchi, cappellate e azioni degne di mai dire gol....un disastro.

Oggi uno come Rui Costa credo che farebbe molta fatica perché nessuna squadra se lo "può permettere". Vanno di moda i giocatori forti fisicamente che riescono a superare gli avversari col fisico o con la velocità non con il dribbling, poi ovviamente a questo tipo di giocatore non gli si può chiedere anche il passaggio filtrante o l'assist, non è nelle loro corde.

Se poi si guarda l'aspetto economico il futuro appare ancora più nero: quest'anno il Barcellona chiuderà il bilancio con 680 mln di ricavi...oramai le risorse si stanno concentrando nelle mani di una decina di club, di questo passo i campionati nazionali verranno aboliti, o fortemente ridimensionati, e credo che si arriverà alla superLega, con effetti disastrosi sull'intero movimento calcistico.


----------



## Serginho (28 Luglio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Concordo. Oggi molte partite sembrano dei megaflipper in cui la velocità del gioco spesso produce giocate imbarazzanti, tiri sbilenchi, cappellate e azioni degne di mai dire gol....un disastro.
> 
> Oggi uno come Rui Costa credo che farebbe molta fatica perché nessuna squadra se lo "può permettere". Vanno di moda i giocatori forti fisicamente che riescono a superare gli avversari col fisico o con la velocità non con il dribbling, poi ovviamente a questo tipo di giocatore non gli si può chiedere anche il passaggio filtrante o l'assist, non è nelle loro corde.
> 
> Se poi si guarda l'aspetto economico il futuro appare ancora più nero: quest'anno il Barcellona chiuderà il bilancio con 680 mln di ricavi...oramai le risorse si stanno concentrando nelle mani di una decina di club, di questo passo i campionati nazionali verranno aboliti, o fortemente ridimensionati, e credo che si arriverà alla superLega, con effetti disastrosi sull'intero movimento calcistico.



La superlega è una delle più grandi porcate che siano mai state partorite dalla mente umana. Una volta certe squadre si incontravano a distanza di anni, c'erano filosofie calcistiche che rappresentavano stili di gioco appartenenti a diverse culture, c'era tutt'altra atmosfera dietro l'incontro di due grandi squadre. Ora negli ultimi 5 anni fatevi il conto di quante volte si sono incontrate le solite note e con la superlega sarebbe anche peggio, si perderebbe quella atmosfera. A parte questo anche il trionfo del lato economico su quello sportivo, è una vergogna vera e propria


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (28 Luglio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ahhh quanto rimpiango il calcio anni novanta...quanto...aldilà dei soldi, aldilà della maglia...parli bene di tecnica, non c'è più tecnica...il gioco è diventato veloce, frenetico, proprio a scapito di quell'aspetto. Quanti calciatori ci sono che tecnicamente ti fanno emozionare?
> 
> Lo penso da molto tempo che il livello qualitativo del calcio sia sceso tremendamente. Ormai ci giocano cani e porci ad alto livello, gente che fino a qualche decennio fa sarebbe rimasta a marcire nelle serie minori.



Come non quotare questo post 

E' vero...come ha scritto qualcuno in giro per l'Europa vedi ancora del bel calcio ma se ci limitiamo a poche squadre...
Se invece parliamo di livello generale? Da parte mia vedo un impoverimento tecnico spaventoso...quanti giocatori che mi lasciano senza parole...non per la loro bravura...ma per come sono riusciti ad arrivare a certi livelli...forse perchè nella mediocrità attuale la ''mini/mediocrità'' riesce ad emergere...


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Luglio 2016)

Facile fare la bandiera quando ci sono i soldi, negli anni 90 eravamo noi italiani a portare via le bandiere, ora è cambiata


Messi è una bandiera ad esempio


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Luglio 2016)

Tutto questo non e solo un problema del calcio, ovviamente non mi piace.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sul livello tecnico non sono assolutamente d'accordo. Il calcio si è semplicemente evoluto, come ha sempre fatto. Una volta ad un giocatore poteva bastare la tecnica pura per essere un fuoriclasse, oggi semplicemente non basta più. Di giocatori che sarebbero stati fuoriclasse anche 10-15 anni fa ce ne sono a iosa.
> Il problema semmai è il livello medio delle squadre, aspetto veramente drammatico. Ma facendo questo discorso ritorniamo sempre a monte: ci sono squadre troppo più ricche e potenti di altre (e non mi riferisco solo alle italiane).
> 
> 
> ...


Non credo; piuttosto potrebbe venire fuori una cosa tipo NBA, nel senso che i campionati nazionali diventeranno come le Conference dell'NBA, cioè dei pass per la superlega finale (nel basket i Playoff) dove ci si affronterà in un tabellone a scontri diretti. 
Certo, sarebbe un passaggio traumatico, ma lo dico: forse non sarebbe nemmeno tanto male. In un calcio dove ormai esiste un èlite calcistica piena di soldi, iniziano quasi a perdere senso i campionati nazionali.
Insomma, potrebbe venire fuori una roba dove il campionato nazionale non conta più niente, ma funge solo da pass (per 6/7 squadre) per la superlega finale, dove è lì che conta la vittoria. 
Non sarebbe una cosa semplice, perché come fai a far scomparire improvvisamente gli scudetti? In NBA si parla sempre di un solo campionato nazionale (quello statunitense), mentre nel calcio parli di tutti i campionati nazionali annullati in favore della superlega.
Per squadre come quelle olandese, belghe o semplicemente dell'est Europa, poi, la superlega non avrebbe alcun senso, perché non potrebbero permettersela mai nella vita, quindi il loro campionato-pass continuerebbe ad avere valore.
Insomma, uno scenario complicatissimo, proprio a livello culturale, ma, in risposta alle tue preoccupazioni, credo che i campionati nazionali non scompariranno mai; semmai se ne ridimensionerà il valore.


----------



## diavolo (29 Luglio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Facile fare la bandiera quando ci sono i soldi, negli anni 90 eravamo noi italiani a portare via le bandiere, ora è cambiata
> 
> 
> Messi è una bandiera ad esempio


È facile fare la bandiera al Barcellona.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Luglio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Facile fare la bandiera quando ci sono i soldi, negli anni 90 eravamo noi italiani a portare via le bandiere, ora è cambiata
> 
> 
> Messi è una bandiera ad esempio



Stai facendo confusione...le bandiere in passato erano presenti in tutte le squadre, e non solo nelle big dove si pagava di più..questo perché il calciomercato era un'esigenza ma non era visto come il motore del calcio come invece avviene oggi grazie a procuratori che sono dei porci avidi e calciatori che non sono più uomini ma bimbiminkia viziati..
La differenza è tutta lì..
Secondo te OGGI uno come Batistuta si farebbe la carriera alla Fiorentina senza vincere nulla o cambierebbe squadra ogni 2 anni? E non succedeva solo in italia dove c'erano soldi a palate allora..pensa ad uno come Toni Adams che ha fatto 20 anni all'arsenal, o Shearer che non ha mai vinto nulla e ha fatto 300 partite col newcastle quando lo voleva mezza europa..ma come ti dicevo gli esempi al tempo erano moltissimi..
Durante il mercato c'erano pochissime operazioni grosse, le bandiere (e per bandiere c'era anche gente come un ***** alla Lazio) erano considerate impossibili da prendere proprio perché il giocatore stesso non inseguiva ogni anno un aumento di stipendio..

Al tempo insomma si preferiva essere idolo dei tifosi che "andare a giocare la champions"..

Per chi diceva prima che il calciatore è un lavoratore e quindi va dove lo pagano meglio io dico che questa mentalità cinica è proprio figlia di quest'epoca inutile in cui viviamo dove conta solo il dio denaro e l'apparire..
Un calciatore che guadagna 5 milioni l'anno non migliora la sua vita se va a prenderne 7..tanto meno uno che ne prende già 10 non gli cambia nulla se va a prenderne 13...
Il problema è che i calciatori quegli stipendi li prendono perché dietro ci sono milioni di tifosi che guardano il calcio, non è il loro datore di lavoro l'unico a cui devono rendere conto ma a quei tifosi che , volenti o no, con la loro passione mantengono sto circo milionario...e forse ogni tanto dovrebbero ricordarsene non solo quando parlano (con parole vuote che riflettono in pieno il vuoto del loro cervello) ma anche coi fatti..


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Stai facendo confusione...le bandiere in passato erano presenti in tutte le squadre, e non solo nelle big dove si pagava di più..questo perché il calciomercato era un'esigenza ma non era visto come il motore del calcio come invece avviene oggi grazie a procuratori che sono dei porci avidi e calciatori che non sono più uomini ma bimbiminkia viziati..
> La differenza è tutta lì..
> Secondo te OGGI uno come Batistuta si farebbe la carriera alla Fiorentina senza vincere nulla o cambierebbe squadra ogni 2 anni? E non succedeva solo in italia dove c'erano soldi a palate allora..pensa ad uno come Toni Adams che ha fatto 20 anni all'arsenal, o Shearer che non ha mai vinto nulla e ha fatto 300 partite col newcastle quando lo voleva mezza europa..ma come ti dicevo gli esempi al tempo erano moltissimi..
> Durante il mercato c'erano pochissime operazioni grosse, le bandiere (e per bandiere c'era anche gente come un ***** alla Lazio) erano considerate impossibili da prendere proprio perché il giocatore stesso non inseguiva ogni anno un aumento di stipendio..
> ...




Le differenze economiche tra le squadre erano comunque minori...io credo che sia colpa solo di questo


Oggi le piccole sono più povere e le grandi più ricche, poi ci sono USA e Cina...


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Luglio 2016)

Aggiungo un dettaglio xenofobo..scusatemi

Il calcio per me è peggiorato da quando è diventato sport di massa in tutto il mondo..

Il calcio ditemi quello che volete è uno sport che affonda le sue radici in Europa, e solo qui ne possiamo capire il valore profondo..
L'apertura a mercati come quello americano prima e asiatico/arabo poi hanno impoverito questo sport mentre lo riempivano di soldi..proprio perché sta gente non sa nulla della storia dei club, dei valori che esprimono, del senso di appartenenza e delle rivalità storiche...ma i loro soldi hanno portato la macchina a sfrecciare a velocità folli e adesso incontrollabili..

Insomma, per il bene del calcio era meglio se certi popoli che non capiranno mai sto gioco ne fossero rimasti fuori..

Io quando vedo stadi americani o cinesi zeppi di gente che vive là con le magliette di squadre di cui non sanno nulla mi viene un nervoso..ma cosa tifano secondo voi quelli lì eh? Ma ditemi voi in america uno che tifa milan e uno che tifa inter se possono avere quel rapporto che hanno qui da noi..
Semplicemente loro non lo capiranno mai, perché tutto questo non gli appartiene e mai gli apparterrà..il problema è che così abbiamo perso tutto anche noi..


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Luglio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Le differenze economiche tra le squadre erano comunque minori...io credo che sia colpa solo di questo
> 
> 
> Oggi le piccole sono più povere e le grandi più ricche, poi ci sono USA e Cina...



Va che non ti parlo mica degli anni '70..anche negli anni '90 le differenze c'erano eccome..Usa e cina per me sono un problema, ma per il discorso che facevo nell'altro post


----------



## .Nitro (29 Luglio 2016)

Sta perdendo molto fascino e sta diventando sempre più commerciale,con un aumento esponensiale negli ultimi 10 anni. Anche prima giravano i soldi,ma ora ne sono molti di più,c'è un divario troppo grande tra i colossi e semplici squadre,i giocatori non sono più distribuiti ma riuniti in 3-4 squadre. Stipendi faraonici e sponsor ancora più assurdi,tornei organizzate in parti del mondo dove non sanno nemmeno cosa sia un campo di calcio,con cultura zero su questo sport. Sono tutti fattori che fanno perdere molta passione ai calciatori.
Inoltre,il calcio è diventato forse in parte meno tecnico ma soprattutto sta uccidendo la creatività che lo ha reso spettacolare fino ad ora,è rarissimo trovare oggi un giocatore che ti fa la giocata fuori dalli schemi,ormai è tutto organizzato e il gioco è pressochè quello,più che sulla tecnica ormai si punta sull'atletismo,infatti se non si ha un fisico ben impostato oggi non si può giocare,si preferiscono le macchine create in laboratorio che non si spostano nemmeno se le spari che buttano la palla avanti e corrono.


----------



## Edric (29 Luglio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Le differenze economiche tra le squadre erano comunque minori...io credo che sia colpa solo di questo



Questa cosa possiamo provare magari a verificarla facendo ricorso a un vecchio articolo de *il Re dell'Est* che ho avuto modo di scoprire con la recentemente ripubblicazione sul suo blog *Avvocato del Diavolo*.

In questo articolo vengono pubblicate le classifiche delle prime 100 squadre di calcio per spese sul mercato dei trasferimenti (la differenza negativa fra le cessioni e le acquisizioni di calciatori), suddivise per decenni e partendo, ovviamente, da quella che ha registrato il passivo maggiore (fonte dei dati *transfermarket*).

Nella prima classifica possiamo vedere le prime *25 *posizioni dell'ultimo decennio (dal *2004/2005 al 2014/2015*)








Da qui possiamo notare soprattuto come si evidenzino enormi passivi nei trasferimenti :

- Le *prime 3* squadre registrano tutte un passivo superiore ai *600 milioni* di Euro
- Le *prime 10* superano tutte i *200 milioni* di spese nei cartellini (per un totale di *€ 4 miliardi, 310 milioni* circa)
- Fra le *prime 25* solo l'Inter (di pochissimo) non scavalca la soglia dei *100 milioni* di passivo (per un totale più o meno di *€ 6 Miliardi e 425 Milioni*)

Visto che restiamo comunque un forum dedicato al Milan bisogna segnalare anche la posizione del passivo registrato dalla nostra società in questo decennio e la possiamo visualizzare nell'immagine sottostante :






Il Milan si piazza al *97° posto* con un passivo fra acquisti e cessioni di *-11,26 milioni* di Euro.

Il decennio precedente (*1995-2005*) presenta una classifica con cifre meno importanti ma sempre notevoli :






Possiamo vedere che :

- Il passivo delle *prime 3* squadre in questo decennio si dimezza ma supera sempre i *300 milioni* di Euro
- Quello delle *prime 10* supera quasi sempre i *150 milioni* di Euro (fa eccezione la Juventus che si “ferma” a -146,77) per un totale di circa *2 miliardi e 524 milioni* di Euro.
- Le *prime 25* squadre scavallano il limite dei *50 milioni* con l'eccezione del Birmingham City che registra un -49,07). Totale delle spese in cartellini, circa *3 miliardi 786 milioni* di Euro.

Infine l'ultima classifica riporta i dati delle passività per cartellini nel primo decennio dell'era Berlusconi (la data non è riportata ma è presumibile si vada *dal 1986 fino al 1995*) :






In questa classifica :

- il passivo delle *prime 3* squadre si ferma a valori intorno ai *40/50 milioni* di Euro
- le *prime 10* squadre registrano un passivo di circa *-15/-30 milioni* di Euro per un totale complessivo di spese pari circa a *330 milioni*.
- le *prime 25* spesso registrano passivi che non superano i *10 milioni* di euro per un totale complessivo di circa *454 milioni*.

Se la concentrazione dei calciatori (*a livello di nomi grandi e medio-grandi*) in un numero ristretto squadre è oggettivamente evidente, anche senza analizzare le cifre, da questi dati saltano comunque agli occhi due considerazioni piuttosto evidenti :

- le passività da sostenere per acquisire i cartellini necessari a restare nell'elite del calcio che conta, negli ultimi 20 anni si sono effettivamente *decuplicate* (effetto in larga parte dovuto per via dei contratti delle tv ma non solo). Per essere in grado di sostenere costi di questo genere, più che mai oggi i club d'elite devono moltiplicare le fonti del fatturato (stadio, marketing, ecc.) e cercare di puntare al mercato globale. Questo compito è, ovviamente, *molto più semplice*, per quei club che rappresentano le *città principali* dei vari paesi e/o quelli dalla *storia calcistica più gloriosa ed importante*. Da qui nasce deriva probabilmente anche la tendenza alla concentrazione.

- il Milan, pur *facendo parte di questa categoria di club d'elite* (per movimentazioni, storia e fatturati) negli ultimi 10 anni ha registrato *quasi un pareggio fra entrate e uscite* (-11 milioni circa) un dato che, guardando ai risultati sportivi, ha ovviamente prodotto, nel corso del decennio, anche *l'effetto collaterale di ottenere risultati sportivi progressivamente peggiori*.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Certo che mi piace. Può non piacermi il Milan, che ormai è diventato un qualcosa di incommentabile, ma di questo sport sono ancora innamorato eccome, anzi, lo sono più di prima.
> Sulla parte che in giro ci sia "poca tecnica" o "robetta" non sono per niente d'accordo. Questa penso sia la solita retorica nostalgica, perché la serie A sarà diventata anche un circo, con la Juventus a fare terra bruciata, ma fuori dai nostri confini si produce ancora tanto grande calcio. E penso sia retorica anche la parte sui valori, perché l'hai detto: cambi di maglia e mercenariato ci sono sempre stati.



condivido
tra l'altro veniamo da una stagione in cui squadre improbabili hanno vinto campionati nazionali ed europei per nazionali.

la tecnica? non scherziamo. prima c'era più disciplina, più dedizione al lavoro, ma non più tecnica. 
Anche a livello fisico abbiamo gente che messa 20 anni fa avrebbe dominato in lungo e in largo.
Diciamo che il calcio è gestito male a livello di regole. Questo sì. Ma a me il calcio continua a piacere ed emozionare.

Ovviamente non esiste più un Roberto Baggio, ma se guardo altrove e vedo Cristiano Ronaldo penso: "C'è ancora poesia".


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Luglio 2016)

Non sono assolutamente d'accordo. Come media generale la tecnica si è abbassata notevolmente. Se andiamo a guardare i giocatori più forti, sono tutti molto tecnici, ma sono top mondiali e gente che in Italia non ci possiamo permettere. Basta fare un esempio, un attaccante come Luis Suarez, molto tecnico, fortissimo, in Italia non può arrivare, ma un tempo c'erano Sheva, Batistuta, Crespo, Ronaldo, Del Piero.. soltanto in Italia.Tutti del livello se non addirittura più forti dell'uruguaiano.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Questa cosa possiamo provare magari a verificarla facendo ricorso a un vecchio articolo de *il Re dell'Est* che ho avuto modo di scoprire con la recentemente ripubblicazione sul suo blog *Avvocato del Diavolo*.
> ......



Ho tagliato per evitare di creare un post molto lungo. Comunque condivido quest'analisi e la trovo particolarmente interessante. E' evidente un dato: Chi spende, rimane al top, chi non spende cala drasticamente (vedi noi). 
La Juventus è tornata nell'elite del calcio perché spende e tanto! Senza soldi non si canta messa, c'è poco da fare. La cosa assurda è che per tornare a certi livelli, ci vorranno come minimo 6/7 anni, se ci va di lusso. A meno che non dovessimo finire nelle mani di uno sceicco.


----------



## Djici (29 Luglio 2016)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> Inoltre,il calcio è diventato forse in parte meno tecnico ma soprattutto sta uccidendo la creatività che lo ha reso spettacolare fino ad ora,è rarissimo trovare oggi un giocatore che ti fa la giocata fuori dalli schemi,ormai è tutto organizzato e il gioco è pressochè quello,più che sulla tecnica ormai si punta sull'atletismo,infatti se non si ha un fisico ben impostato oggi non si può giocare,si preferiscono le macchine create in laboratorio che non si spostano nemmeno se le spari che buttano la palla avanti e corrono.



Discorso scritto nel 2016... ma che era gia valido quando Sacchi cambio il calcio.

Per me, dal 1990 ad oggi, la parte piu interessante tatticamente per vedere TECNICA e GIOCATE e stata fine anni 90 e inizio 2000.
Con il ritorno del trequartista.
E proprio il fatto che il trequartista sia sparito dimostra che in quel momento il calcio e cambiato di nuovo. Dinamismo, potenza, velocita. Poca tecnica.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Luglio 2016)

Ma come fate a parlare di poca tecnica? Accidenti, ma Modric, Kroos, Iniesta, Rakitic, Messi, Neymar, Suarez, Robben, Lewandoski, Alcantara, Verratti, De Bruyne, Gundogan cosa sono? Giusto per dire i primi quattro nomi in croce che mi vengono in mente. Poca tecnica, mah.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma come fate a parlare di poca tecnica? Accidenti, ma Modric, Kroos, Iniesta, Rakitic, Messi, Neymar, Suarez, Robben, Lewandoski, Alcantara, Verratti, De Bruyne, Gundogan cosa sono? Giusto per dire i primi quattro nomi in croce che mi vengono in mente. Poca tecnica, mah.



Gerrard,Xavi, Pirlo, Rui Costa, Seedorf, Zidane, Sheva, Kakà, Nedved,Henry, Ronaldo, Batistuta....
così a caso...e se torno indietro ne trovi ancora più forti. Fai un pò te. 

P.S. con questo non dico che questi giocatori da te citati siano scarsi, ma la qualità media si è abbassata.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Gerrard,Xavi, Pirlo, Rui Costa, Seedorf, Zidane, Sheva, Kakà, Nedved,Henry, Ronaldo, Batistuta....
> così a caso...e se torno indietro ne trovi ancora più forti. Fai un pò te.
> 
> P.S. con questo non dico che questi giocatori da te citati siano scarsi, ma la qualità media si è abbassata.


Non puoi tornare indietro. Come ho detto già tempo fa: io non posso prendere i giocatori di un lustro e voi quelli di mezzo secolo e poi dire "eh, ma prima c'era più tecnica".


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non puoi tornare indietro. Come ho detto già tempo fa: io non posso prendere i giocatori di un lustro e voi quelli di mezzo secolo e poi dire "eh, ma prima c'era più tecnica".



mezzo secolo non mi pare. Si parlava di tecnica o sbaglio? se mi parli di velocità di gioco, fisicità e tutto sono d'accordo, quelli di ora sono nettamente migliori. Ma ripeto, la qualità tecnica dei giocatori si è notevolmente abbassata rispetto al passato. Prendi i tuoi giocatori che hai citato a caso, paragonali con quelli miei, e poi mi dici.


P.S. il giocatore che hai come avatar è più forte di tutti quelli da te citati messi assieme, per quanto riguarda fantasia e tecnica.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Luglio 2016)

Van Basten,Baggio,Zidane,Ronaldo trovami giocatori di ora più forti di questi, escludendo Messi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mezzo secolo non mi pare. Si parlava di tecnica o sbaglio? se mi parli di velocità di gioco, fisicità e tutto sono d'accordo, quelli di ora sono nettamente migliori. Ma ripeto, la qualità tecnica dei giocatori si è notevolmente abbassata rispetto al passato. Prendi i tuoi giocatori che hai citato a caso, paragonali con quelli miei, e poi mi dici.
> 
> 
> P.S. il giocatore che hai come avatar è più forte di tutti quelli da te citati messi assieme, per quanto riguarda fantasia e tecnica.


Ah, per carità, ho messo le mani avanti nel caso volessi lanciarti negli anni '90, perché ho avuto a che fare con utenti che mi riportavano nomi spalmati su vent'anni mentre io dovevo accontentarmi di un lustro.
Vogliamo paragonarli? E Paragoniamoli: per il tuo Ronaldo, c'è Messi; per Henry e Shevchenko ci sono Suarez e Lewandoski; Robben, per me, anche superiore a Nedved; Iniesta-Zidane; Xavi e Pirlo non fanno testo, non rappresentano un "prima" e un "dopo", sono giocatori che nascono una volta ogni vari decenni, quindi ci vorrà tempo per loro contraltari (ora come ora Pogba e Verratti mi sembrano destinati a scrivere pagine di storia del calcio); Ozil non è inferiore a Rui Costa; Kakà-Bale... per me possiamo pure proseguire.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Van Basten,Baggio,Zidane,Ronaldo trovami giocatori di ora più forti di questi, escludendo Messi.


Ecco qua, come non detto. Baggio, Van Basten... gente da anni '90, anzi, Van Basten a cavallo col decennio precedente addirittura. Allora facciamo le persone serie e stabiliamo cos'è prima e cosa è dopo. Perché non mi citi pure Di Stefano a questo punto?


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah, per carità, ho messo le mani avanti nel caso volessi lanciarti negli anni '90, perché ho avuto a che fare con utenti che mi riportavano nomi spalmati su vent'anni mentre io dovevo accontentarmi di un lustro.
> Vogliamo paragonarli? E Paragoniamoli: per il tuo Ronaldo, c'è Messi; per Henry e Shevchenko ci sono Suarez e Lewandoski; Robben, per me, anche superiore a Nedved; Iniesta-Zidane; Xavi e Pirlo non fanno testo, non rappresentano un "prima" e un "dopo", sono giocatori che nascono una volta ogni vari decenni, quindi ci vorrà tempo per loro contraltari (ora come ora Pogba e Verratti mi sembrano destinati a scrivere pagine di storia del calcio); Ozil non è inferiore a Rui Costa; Kakà-Bale... per me possiamo pure proseguire.



Per me, e ripeto per me, sono bestemmie queste. A parte Messi-Ronaldo. La tecnica di Herny Suarez e Lewa se la sognano, non scherziamo. Sheva non ne parliamo.Poi non commento il paragone Kakà-bale o Ozil Rui Costa. Comunque ancora ci sono Gerrard, Lampard, Seedorf. Vogliamo parlare dei difensori? Trovami un Maldini, Puyol, Cannavaro....e via discorrendo.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ecco qua, come non detto. Baggio, Van Basten... gente da anni '90, anzi, Van Basten a cavallo col decennio precedente addirittura. Allora facciamo le persone serie e stabiliamo cos'è prima e cosa è dopo. Perché non mi citi pure Di Stefano a questo punto?



Scusa ma il nocciolo della questione è tecnica del passato vs tecnica del presente. Non mi sembra assurdo se ti cito questi nomi. Oltretutto il punto dove mi focalizzo è che un tempo ce n'erano a bizzeffe di giocatori fortissimi, campioni assoluti, e soprattutto tecnica di primissimo livello. Oggi no. In Serie A ce la fai a farmi 10 nomi di giocatori dalla tecnica purissima di questo livello?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Per me, e ripeto per me, sono bestemmie queste. A parte Messi-Ronaldo. La tecnica di Herny Suarez e Lewa se la sognano, non scherziamo. Sheva non ne parliamo.Poi non commento il paragone Kakà-bale o Ozil Rui Costa. Comunque ancora ci sono Gerrard, Lampard, Seedorf. Vogliamo parlare dei difensori? Trovami un Maldini, Puyol, Cannavaro....e via discorrendo.


Per te tutte bestemmie, per me realtà. Maldini, un giocatore che ha ricoperto vent'anni di storia del calcio... e grazie al piffero. Gerrard, Lampard, i soliti nomi... tutta gente andata oltre i dieci anni di carriera. Fammi capire perché sarebbero "prima", permettendoti di citarli, e non sarebbero "dopo" permettendo a me di citarli, dato che hanno giocato fino a qualche anno fa.
Definitemi il calcio di "prima", per favore.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Scusa ma il nocciolo della questione è tecnica del passato vs tecnica del presente. Non mi sembra assurdo se ti cito questi nomi. Oltretutto il punto dove mi focalizzo è che un tempo ce n'erano a bizzeffe di giocatori fortissimi, campioni assoluti, e soprattutto tecnica di primissimo livello. Oggi no. In Serie A ce la fai a farmi 10 nomi di giocatori dalla tecnica purissima di questo livello?


Come sopra. Dammi la definizione di "tecnica del passato". Che la serie A sia decaduta l'ho già abbondantemente detto nei post precedenti.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per te tutte bestemmie, per me realtà. Maldini, un giocatore che ha ricoperto vent'anni di storia del calcio... e grazie al piffero. Gerrard, Lampard, i soliti nomi... tutta gente andata oltre i dieci anni di carriera. Fammi capire perché sarebbero "prima", permettendoti di citarli, e non sarebbero "dopo" permettendo a me di citarli, dato che hanno giocato fino a qualche anno fa.
> Definitemi il calcio di "prima", per favore.





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Come sopra. Dammi la definizione di "tecnica del passato". Che la serie A sia decaduta l'ho già abbondantemente detto nei post precedenti.



Beh, hanno smesso da poco, qualche anno, ma appunto il fior del loro talento è stato espresso 6/7 anni fa, se non di più per alcuni. Per cui mi sembra ovvio che non possiamo inserirli in un contesto "moderno". Ma ti ripeto più vai dietro e più qualità trovi. Per me l'apoteosi è rappresentata dagli anni 90, ma anche prima non scherzavano. Soliti nomi? se vuoi vado su altri nomi: che so Raul, Val Nisteroy, Rivaldo, Romario, Nesta, Cafù, Roberto Carlos, Platini, Signori, Weah, Totti, Veron, Recoba, Zanetti, Viera, Trezeguet. Figo, Beckam....ecc ecc.


----------



## danjr (30 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Indipendentemente dalla situazione (tragica) che stiamo vivendo noi milanisti, vi chiedo: ma a voi questo calcio, il calcio attuale, piace? E' uno sport che vi prende e vi emoziona?
> 
> Per chi ha avuto la fortuna di guardare il calcio vero ed i giocatori altrettanti veri, oggi in giro c'è quasi tutta robetta. A parte questo, i calciatori attuali sono solamente dei dollarifici, dei mercenari pronti a firmare, senza la minima vergogna, col nemico che fino a due ore prima odiavano a morte. O facevano finta di odiare.
> 
> ...



La cosa che non sopporto di questo calcio è vedere una squadra media fare molto bene un anno e l'anno seguente completamente smembrata (esempi in Italia ce ne sono tanti, guardare però anche il Leicester). Gira e rigira se la giocano sempre le stesse 4/5 squadre. Mi piaceva il calcio in cui grandi squadre di giovani potevano creare almeno per qualche anno prima di venir razziate dalle big (steaua Bucarest, stella rossa, ecc. Adesso sarebbe utopia vedere una di esse vincere in champions)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Beh, hanno smesso da poco, qualche anno, ma appunto il fior del loro talento è stato espresso 6/7 anni fa, se non di più per alcuni. Per cui mi sembra ovvio che non possiamo inserirli in un contesto "moderno". Ma ti ripeto più vai dietro e più qualità trovi. Per me l'apoteosi è rappresentata dagli anni 90, ma anche prima non scherzavano. Soliti nomi? se vuoi vado su altri nomi: che so Raul, Val Nisteroy, Rivaldo, Romario, Nesta, Cafù, Roberto Carlos, Platini, Signori, Weah, Totti, Veron, Recoba, Zanetti, Viera, Trezeguet. Figo, Beckam....ecc ecc.


Platini, Romario e Van Nistelrooy già sono tre decenni diversi, rispettivamente '80, '90 e '00. Pertanto ti ripeto quanto detto sopra: tu non puoi farmi nomi spalmati su trentanni e io soltanto su dieci; ovvio che, poi, tu me ne fai di più. 
Allora mettiamoci d'accordo e andiamo di dieci in dieci, quindi, che so, anni '80, anni '90, anni 2000, anni '10 ecc. 
Inoltre, alla luce di ciò, risulta pure stucchevole parlare di modernità e passato, perché fino a quando vogliamo estenderla la modernità? Dalla metà degli anni 2000 alla metà degli anni '10? Tipo 2006-2016? Allora per fare un paragone serio tra prima e dopo, se io posso prendere i giocatori che vanno dal 2006 al 2016, tu puoi prendermi al massimo quelli che vanno dal 1996 al 2006, oppure dal 1986 al 1996 e così via. 
Non ha senso parlare di "calcio del presente" e "calcio del passato".


----------



## Lo Gnu (30 Luglio 2016)

Difficile analizzare i periodi.

Per me il calcio moderno nasce dalla metà degli anni 2000, all'incirca dal 2005 al 2006.

Però, se dovessimo prendere in considerazione il decennio 96-2006 e il decennio 2006-2016, per me, c'è un abisso.


----------



## Heaven (30 Luglio 2016)

Il fatto che sia calata la tecnica non sussiste secondo me, è pura nostalgia. Marcata dal fatto che questi giocatori non giocano in Italia

Il vero problema per me sta nel fatto che siano tutti concentrati in poche squadre, Real, Bayern e tutti questi team hanno panchine allucinanti. La strada da percorrere è quella del salary cap, credo inoltre che il calcio di adesso sia molto più spettacolare di quello di una volta


----------



## IronJaguar (30 Luglio 2016)

Il calcio è sempre bello, il sistema calcio è invece ormai fallimentare, obsoleto, superato. Di fatto 3 dei 5 campionati principali sono senza storia e senza senso alcuno. 
Un altro è una farsa a 2 con una che sta riuscendo miracolamente ad inserirsi (l'Atletico). 
L'unico veramente degno è la premier league per millemila motivi. 

Come già scritto in altri topic sono un grande fan della NFL e il sistema lì è veramente tutt'altra roba e basato puramente su merito e programmazione.
Per motivi diversi non si può importare integralmente quel modello nel calcio ma venirsi incontro si. 
Ammetto che da quando seguo con assiduità la NFL però faccio davvero fatica ad appassionarmi come prima al meccanismo calcistico perchè tutto ciò che mi viene da pensare quando vedo questi mega saccheggiamenti e smembramenti è la stessa cosa che pensa un americano quando gli si parla di una lega in cui chi ha più soldi compra tutti: "what's the point?"


----------



## .Nitro (1 Agosto 2016)

Io non parlo di tecnica individuale e basta ma di tecnica e spettacolarità durante le partite,non esiste quasi più l'individualità del giocatore,una giocata fuori dalli schemi per intenderci,salvo rari casi ormai le partite vanno avanti con un copione di gioco gia scritto ed è rarissimo vedere un giocatore che non lo rispetta,oggi a imporsi nel calcio sono l'atletismo e l'organizzazione. 
Non dico che non ci sono giocatori tecnici,ma che è calata di molto la spettacolarità


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Indipendentemente dalla situazione (tragica) che stiamo vivendo noi milanisti, vi chiedo: ma a voi questo calcio, il calcio attuale, piace? E' uno sport che vi prende e vi emoziona?
> 
> Per chi ha avuto la fortuna di guardare il calcio vero ed i giocatori altrettanti veri, oggi in giro c'è quasi tutta robetta. A parte questo, i calciatori attuali sono solamente dei dollarifici, dei mercenari pronti a firmare, senza la minima vergogna, col nemico che fino a due ore prima odiavano a morte. O facevano finta di odiare.
> 
> ...



La cosa più ributtante è il mercato di Gennaio. Mille giocatori che fanno metà campionato in una squadra e la seconda metà in un altra, giocandoci pure contro. Dovrebbe venir limitato drasticamente, e magari vietato di giocare contro la squadra in cui si militava in precedenza.


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2016)

Basta vedere gli europei appena disputati per rendersi conto della pochezza tecnica dei giocatori di oggi.


----------



## hiei87 (1 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Basta vedere gli europei appena disputati per rendersi conto della pochezza tecnica dei giocatori di oggi.



Gente come Totti e Pirlo, a livello tecnico, sembra tutt'oggi venuta da Marte. Altro tocco di palla, altra visione di gioco, altra eleganza nei movimenti, altra fantasia.
I giocatori di oggi sono in gran parte robottini che corrono a 100 all'ora a testa bassa. Raramente si vedono giocate fuori dagli schemi. Al massimo qualche trick da Fifa Street, ma il calcio è un'altra cosa.
In generale, sono scomparsi quei giocatori che rendevano il calcio lo sport di squadra più simile ad una forma d'arte.


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Gente come Totti e Pirlo, a livello tecnico, sembra tutt'oggi venuta da Marte. Altro tocco di palla, altra visione di gioco, altra eleganza nei movimenti, altra fantasia.
> I giocatori di oggi sono in gran parte robottini che corrono a 100 all'ora a testa bassa. Raramente si vedono giocate fuori dagli schemi. Al massimo qualche trick da Fifa Street, ma il calcio è un'altra cosa.
> In generale, sono scomparsi quei giocatori che rendevano il calcio lo sport di squadra più simile ad una forma d'arte.



Esattamente.

Poi sta bene la gente a dire che Paredes è un fuoriclasse...

Paredes può essere un fuoriclasse se non si hanno termini di paragone.


----------



## hiei87 (1 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Esattamente.
> 
> Poi sta bene la gente a dire che Paredes è un fuoriclasse...
> 
> Paredes può essere un fuoriclasse se non si hanno termini di paragone.



Infatti...a me Paredes piace proprio perchè è uno dei pochi giocatori che tratta il pallone con cura, gioca a testa alta e si muove con eleganza. Mi rendo conto però che stiamo parlando di un giocatore normalissimo. 
Ricordo che negli anni '90 registi e trequartisti di buon livello spopolavano anche in provincia...gente come Fabian O'Neill, Lamberto Zauli, Giovanni Stroppa, ecc...roba da medio-bassa classifica, nulla di più. Adesso però giocatori di quel tasso tecnico e di quella creatività si fa fatica a trovarla anche tra le prime 6 classificate.


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2016)

O'Neill e Stroppa oggi sarebbero top mondo, probabilmente.

Per non parlare di uno come Hagi, che oggi sarebbe pallone d'oro.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> O'Neill e Stroppa oggi sarebbero top mondo, probabilmente.
> 
> Per non parlare di uno come Hagi, che oggi sarebbe pallone d'oro.



Secondo me siamo un po' troppo nostalgici noi.

Un tempo si notavano più i giocatori di classe perchè c' era il tempo materiale di fare e pensare le giocate, oggi si gioca ad un ritmo talmente veloce e un pressing cosi asfissiante che per forza di cose penalizza "la giocata", oggi quelle se le permettono solo i fuoriclasse.

Poco tempo fa mi è capitato di rivedere Italia Brasile del 1994, dove Baresi era appena tornato eroicamente post operazione al menisco: Beh, Baresi una leggenda, ma per Dio, latte alle caviglie guardando quella partita, Franco partiva palla al piede dalla difesa trotterellando senza che nessuno si facesse sotto per 20/25 metri, voglio dire, era tutto diverso.

Un Messi negli anni 80/90 giocando come gioca ora farebbe 100 gol a stagione. IMHO.

Poi vero che anche i campioni dell' epoca si sarebbero allenati in maniera diversa ecc..., ma cosi è.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Agosto 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me siamo un po' troppo nostalgici noi.
> 
> Un tempo si notavano più i giocatori di classe perchè c' era il tempo materiale di fare e pensare le giocate, oggi si gioca ad un ritmo talmente veloce e un pressing cosi asfissiante che per forza di cose penalizza "la giocata", oggi quelle se le permettono solo i fuoriclasse.
> 
> ...



Hai preso l'esempio sbagliato, in quei Mondiali si giocava a mezzogiorno, con 40° all'ombra e 90% di umidità, furono i Mondiali con meno pressing della storia, oggi non correrebbero lo stesso, anzi.


----------



## hiei87 (1 Agosto 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me siamo un po' troppo nostalgici noi.
> 
> Un tempo si notavano più i giocatori di classe perchè c' era il tempo materiale di fare e pensare le giocate, oggi si gioca ad un ritmo talmente veloce e un pressing cosi asfissiante che per forza di cose penalizza "la giocata", oggi quelle se le permettono solo i fuoriclasse.
> 
> ...


Ma io non entro nel merito del cambiamento. Non dico che oggi sia più facile giocare o che i calciatori di oggi in valore assoluto siano più scarsi (anche se è un dato di fatto che in alcuni ruoli i campioni del passato sarebbero tutt'oggi inarrivabili).
Io ne faccio una questione di gusto personale.
Io rivorrei quel calcio lento e ragionato. Rivorrei gli Zidane, i Boban , i Rui Costa, i Rivaldo, i Redondo, i Veròn, i Riquelme, ma anche gli Hagi, i Recoba, gli Ortega, e persino gli Zauli e O'Neill...Non mi interessa se, teletrasportato in un campo degli anni '80 o '90, un Bale andrebbe a velocità quadrupla e farebbe 7 gol a partita. Non mi darebbe l'emozione che mi davano quegli altri.
Questo calcio ha perso la fantasia e l'eleganza. Non è più un qualcosa di avvicinabile ad una forma d'arte, ma un misto tra l'atletica (per come vengono tirati su i giocatori) e il cinema, per la spettacolarizzazione che c'è intorno.
Questa è una cosa soggettiva, magari, può anche darsi, un po' viziata dal fascino della nostalgia....


----------



## Snake (1 Agosto 2016)

non c'è impoverimento, sono cambiate le condizioni di gioco che inevitabilmente sopprimono i giocatori più talentuosi ma atleticamente meno dotati. E' l'evoluzione bellezza, questo non riguarda solo il calcio ma qualsiasi altro sport.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Agosto 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Hai preso l'esempio sbagliato, in quei Mondiali si giocava a mezzogiorno, con 40° all'ombra e 90% di umidità, furono i Mondiali con meno pressing della storia, oggi non correrebbero lo stesso, anzi.



 

Prendi una partita a caso.

Andavano a 3 allora dai, se poi si vuol dire il contrario, ok, non mi interessa battermi per la mia teoria.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Agosto 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Prendi una partita a caso.
> 
> Andavano a 3 allora dai, se poi si vuol dire il contrario, ok, non mi interessa battermi per la mia teoria.



Negli anni 90 correvano anche più di adesso, sto guardando delle partite a caso e corrono più del Milan di queste ultime stagioni. Forse ti confondi con gli anni 70. Ma allora non erano più lenti, quando occorreva erano veloci come oggi, il punto è che avevano un approccio diverso alla partita, la squadra forte non dava l'anima dal primo minuto, si permetteva di giocare sottoritmo, contava la resistenza e il pareggio contava quasi come la vittoria, la passavi al portiere che la prendeva con le mani. Oggi sono più veloci dal primo all'ultimo minuto, perchè non sanno fare altro, non sono veloci perchè più bravi, sono giocatori scarsi che cercano di essere più veloci possibile, dei poveri forzati del pallone.


----------



## Djici (2 Agosto 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ma io non entro nel merito del cambiamento. Non dico che oggi sia più facile giocare o che i calciatori di oggi in valore assoluto siano più scarsi (anche se è un dato di fatto che in alcuni ruoli i campioni del passato sarebbero tutt'oggi inarrivabili).
> Io ne faccio una questione di gusto personale.
> Io rivorrei quel calcio lento e ragionato. Rivorrei gli Zidane, i Boban , i Rui Costa, i Rivaldo, i Redondo, i Veròn, i Riquelme, ma anche gli Hagi, i Recoba, gli Ortega, e persino gli Zauli e O'Neill...Non mi interessa se, teletrasportato in un campo degli anni '80 o '90, un Bale andrebbe a velocità quadrupla e farebbe 7 gol a partita. Non mi darebbe l'emozione che mi davano quegli altri.
> Questo calcio ha perso la fantasia e l'eleganza. Non è più un qualcosa di avvicinabile ad una forma d'arte, ma un misto tra l'atletica (per come vengono tirati su i giocatori) e il cinema, per la spettacolarizzazione che c'è intorno.
> Questa è una cosa soggettiva, magari, può anche darsi, un po' viziata dal fascino della nostalgia....



Perfetto.


----------



## danjr (2 Agosto 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me siamo un po' troppo nostalgici noi.
> 
> Un tempo si notavano più i giocatori di classe perchè c' era il tempo materiale di fare e pensare le giocate, oggi si gioca ad un ritmo talmente veloce e un pressing cosi asfissiante che per forza di cose penalizza "la giocata", oggi quelle se le permettono solo i fuoriclasse.
> 
> ...



Non sono troppo d'accordo... Gente come Ronaldo continuo a fare la differenza anche da fermo. Totti stesso dice la sua a 40 anni


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Agosto 2016)

Il senso di appartenenza si insegna solo nelle scuole calcio. Ripartiamo dai giovani italiani nei settori giovanili e costruiamo i campioni in casa. Dall'estero andiamo a prendere, qualora fosse possibile, solo chi ci migliora.
Ci ritroveremmo cosi qualche romagnoli in più e qualche zapata in meno.


----------



## Marchisio89 (4 Agosto 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il senso di appartenenza si insegna solo nelle scuole calcio. Ripartiamo dai giovani italiani nei settori giovanili e costruiamo i campioni in casa. Dall'estero andiamo a prendere, qualora fosse possibile, solo chi ci migliora.
> Ci ritroveremmo cosi qualche romagnoli in più e qualche zapata in meno.


Perfetto. E darei anche piú peso alla tecnica individuale.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Agosto 2016)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Perfetto. E darei anche piú peso alla tecnica individuale.



Nel settore giovanile il risultato DOVREBBE sempre venire in secondo piano, privilegiando la crescita del singolo dal punto di vista tecnico. Una volta terminata la trafila delle 'giovanili' facciamo giocare i ragazzi nella squadra B del club ( che magari disputa una serie B) e prepariamoli al grande salto.
La scuola italiana non ha nulla da invidiare ad alcuno!!!


----------

